# Suicide house. Need some guidance



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I hope I'm not breaking any forum rules here, so moderators delete if you need to. I do need help.

Short story and a few questions....

Freddie Mac realtor work. This broker is on thin ice with me anyway (trying to tell me what I can charge for line items, think she's trying to skim the top :surprise 

Work order is to Change locks, do wint, and bid debris, hazards, and sales clean. Initial walk through, I notice on the basement concrete floor near a clean out something dark and crusty that had once been a liquid. It looked like a previous sewer backup, but not exactly. There was a couch pillow...odd place for one...close by that had been saturated by the "sewer backup". I took pics and moved on.

5 Min later I'm chatting with the 0 lot line neighbor that lives across the wall. She said "he shot himself in the head in the 2nd story bathroom. Next trip to the basement, I don't know if my imagination was wild, but there was a definite red tint with a possible bone fragment on the pillow. More inspection of the pillow showed uneven lines on the stain, not pointing to a sewer backup. I basically know nothing, but there's certainly enough here to proceed with extreme caution. Neighbors don't always know as much as they think they do. No sign of anything odd in the upstairs bathroom by the way. Fairly new condo unit built in the late 90s.

I haven't talked with the broker yet.

I called the local police to pump them for any info-they were tight lipped.

My questions,

Who would have info on where in the home the incident took place? 

Who would have done, say, the initial cleanup?

If it is what I think it could be, is there anything airborne to be concerned with?

Who might I call to test what this stuff could be?

If it is remains, who would be certified for such a cleaning?

Bid ballpark? Not exactly a line item.

I won't post pics online but happy to share with anyone that wants on PM


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

Information will be tough to come by, suicides usually dont get reported in the news, and privacy laws limit what those involved can share with you. 

Some larger municipalities have sub contractors that do the initial clean up, depends on how often they deal with this kind of stuff. 

most of the viruses that could be contagious die fairly quickly outside of a living host, I don't think there is more concern than there would be finding a dead animal. 

How to bid? IDK
Certs? I have never researched but have never heard of anyone certified


----------



## TripleG (Apr 17, 2015)

I would google the address with the word death. Find that person's name and then research his name to get more info about the circumstances. Talking to any nurse will provide the blood questions you need.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

We charge $86.50 per sample. Each wall, floor and ceiling in every room on every floor of structure is tested. 
The most contagious is Hepatitis and be sure to be up to date on all vaccinations and that Does include boosters. 
Most States/municipalities don't require a "license" per se but certifications and medical cards provided to County Coroners or Sheriff office is required. 
If you contact the Sheriffs Office and notify them you will be completing a possible biohazard trauma site cleanup at xxx address they will fill you in. 
This is sad to say but head shots ARE the worse. My last trauma site was a young man that didn't know a musket loaded but WITHOUT the slug can and will do permanent harm. 
Call Aftermath Trauma and have them estimate the job so YOU know what to charge. 
The last Aftermath job estimated job was $50,000 and I let them have it. 

Good luck and say a prayer.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We had a gentleman who shot himself in a recliner in his living room with a 38. Carpets, pad, sub floor, all furniture, wall paneling, ceiling paneling including a large portion of the adjacent kitchen area were all contaminated, even if unseen to the naked eye. The body fluids of a corpse have a similar effect to that of a skunk, only it isn't just a stink it is death. It's not a "bleach n kilz" job nor do you charge like it.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys.

One call to Aftermath Trauma is all I needed to do. I sent him the pics this morning and he says "definitely this is where it happened"....around 5K for cleanup.

I'm always looking for $ potential for my pocket, but my gut says stay away from this and keep my company out of it in every way shape and form.

You guys agree? or would you bill it through your own company and tack on a percentage to cover your efforts and then some? I'm seriously OK with walking away. Is that foolish?

It's been good and cold here so there's no stench, but GTX is right, there is the "aroma" of suicide and death. It's all just a little unnerving.


----------



## TripleG (Apr 17, 2015)

If it's frozen I would imagine you would need to thaw it out first in order to do a cleanup.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Yea good point. I will bid to thaw, I can certainly make some easy money with no liability on that.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

GC the job to Aftermath and factor in a markup. 

I'll tell a story that absolutely FREAKED ME OUT. 

I met a realtor at a house of a death where a guy died in basement after an accelerant was put in the stairs and lit. Stairs were only egress. It's terrible seeing scratch marks in the walls were the fella was trying to crawl through the little 15" basement windows but didn't succeed. While there a fancy Mercedes pulled in the driveway and yelled in the front door. Realtor and I about jumped out of our skins. This fella flew in from South Korea and said he was a "soul searcher" and said he was "ordered " to this house to talk to Mr Chulu. The Realtor and I stood in driveway while this fella stood inside the doorway and chanted a strange chant. Freaked us out big time. He gave the Realtor a card and left. The bank did not fix any damage, took the insurance money and sold house "as is". 

Fast forward 6 months. A house flipper bought, made repairs and sold. This house flippers family started having nightmares to the extent a young daughter was hospitalized. The flipper told the Realtor that his family had been going through a tough time and during small talk said the daughter had been having nightmares from a "ghost" named Chulu. She found the South Koreans card and the flipper called him. The Korean guy showed up and "took" Chulu. 

WEIRD STUFF


----------



## Cikiame67 (Mar 26, 2017)

I have read your story, but I don't know how to handle this.


----------



## aarmar12 (Apr 21, 2017)

Try googling the address, I have found information this way on properties that were crime scenes.


----------



## AlexRust (Apr 19, 2017)

Cikiame67 said:


> I have read your story, but I don't know how to handle this.


Same here. Very hard situation. I hope you find the right answer.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Just a weird story....but if anyone has a Fella from S Korea show up at one of these suicide/homicide house pm me. :zorro::zorro::zorro::zorro::devil


----------

